# Post your favorite photo from the person above you



## Robin Usagani (May 22, 2011)

Real Rule #1: To play this game you must first set your viewing habit to chronological order! If your religious beliefs prevent you to do this, please go play somewhere else.

Rule #2: Post your favorite photo by the member who posted ahead of you.

Rule #3: To reserve the space, just type the words "1st choice" which then gives you all the time in the world to go and figure out what that favorite photo is. Just don't take forever. We'd like to see your choice before the end of time...

Rule #4: Stop fooking whining/bitching/etc and play. Or shut the fook up. 

Rule 5: Don't forget to post a link to where your work can be found. (sub section or whole gallery)

Usagani Photography - Denver, CO | All Photographs


----------



## 480sparky (May 22, 2011)

Who is "the person above you?"  My boss?  My wife?  Whoever is on the floor above me?


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 22, 2011)

Rule #4 : No dumb comments.  If you dont want to play the game, get the fk out.



480sparky said:


> Who is "the person above you?" My boss? My wife? Whoever is on the floor above me?


----------



## 480sparky (May 22, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Rule #4 : No dumb comments.  If you dont want to play the game, get the fk out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I just want to know what you mean by "the person above you."  It's not a trick question.

Jeez, who pissed in your Cheerios this morning?


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 22, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > Rule #4 : No dumb comments. If you dont want to play the game, get the fk out.
> ...



Apperently you did.. not using your brain, replying to this and not play the game.


----------



## 480sparky (May 22, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Apperently you did.. not using your brain, replying to this and not play the game.



How can I play when I don't understand the rules?

_*All I am doing is asking you to clarify what you mean by 'the person above you'.*_

Is that too difficult to comprehend?


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 22, 2011)

Closing the thread and will be starting another today.

Sparky, I dont buy one bit that you didnt understand it.  You just wanted to post a smart ass comment.


----------



## 480sparky (May 22, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Closing the thread and will be starting another today.
> 
> Sparky, I dont buy one bit that you didnt understand it.  You just wanted to post a smart ass comment.



Seriously. * I just do not understand what you mean by it.
*
All you need to do is answer the question.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 22, 2011)

I thought it was pretty obvious from the get-go. 

I can see why Schwetty would question your reading comprehension, Sparky.


----------



## 480sparky (May 22, 2011)

Then how about letting me in on The Big Secret?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 22, 2011)

This thread is full of WIN!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 22, 2011)

Forecast says....train wreck eminent.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 22, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Then how about letting me in on The Big Secret?


 
Have you read the first post in its entirety? Here, allow me to outline it: 



Establish who the poster above you is, whether it be sounding out their name, or visually recognizing their avatar.
Navigate to their gallery of images. (Flickr, smugmug, Zenfolio, etc)
Browse their collection of photos, looking for one that sticks out to you, or one that you would be calling your "favorite"
Extract the link from the URL bar, and post the link in a post along with why you like that photo (if you'd like)


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 22, 2011)

What you view threads in new post order rather than chronicomicalogical order?


----------



## 480sparky (May 22, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Have you read the first post in its entirety?




Uh..... yes!





o hey tyler said:


> Establish who the poster above you is,



NOW it makes sense.  The reason it didn't is because I set up my account to show the _most recent post first_.  So I have no "person above me".


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 22, 2011)

Shouldn't the title be "Post your favorite link to a photo of the person above you" since we can't post images that aren't ours?

Well, unless you have some ToS that states "by posting in this thread, you hereby give permission to the person below you, to post your images here".


What happens when you are searching the person above you's 800 images to find your favourite, and somebody posts before you? Then you spend another 15 minutes going through that persons 400 images, and by the time you find your favorite, somebody else snipes you?


----------



## 480sparky (May 22, 2011)




----------



## OrionsByte (May 22, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> What happens when you are searching the person above you's 800 images to find your favourite, and somebody posts before you? Then you spend another 15 minutes going through that persons 400 images, and by the time you find your favorite, somebody else snipes you?


 
Anarchy.


----------



## Derrel (May 22, 2011)

Massive F_A_I_L_B_O_A_T


----------



## Josh66 (May 22, 2011)

Where are all of the pictures?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 22, 2011)

In the shadows of your mind?


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 22, 2011)

Good point.  Ill make sure ill cover this when I repost it (for 2nd failure to launch).  Or maybe post gallery folder/section so it is not the whole gallery.  Maybe I should put a direction to put reply right away and put "looking" and edit the post as soon as you are done.





Bitter Jeweler said:


> Shouldn't the title be "Post your favorite link to a photo of the person above you" since we can't post images that aren't ours?
> 
> Well, unless you have some ToS that states "by posting in this thread, you hereby give permission to the person below you, to post your images here".
> 
> ...


----------



## Josh66 (May 22, 2011)

Per TPF's rules you are allowed to post other people's work if you have their permission.  I think posting in a thread like this would be effectively granting the next person to post permission to post your work...


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 22, 2011)

There used to be a thread like this but I can't remember what it was called.  I never participated because my my image shack account also has edits of other people's stuff and jokes and just all sorts of junk.  Anyway, it's been a long time since I've seen that thread but it operated in the same way this one was supposed to before the fail boat, bus and plane all collided.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 22, 2011)

Hope you all don't mind if I try and help...

Rule #1: Don't talk about this thread. Just fooking post :lmao:

Ok, ok, I'm just kidding.



Here we go:

Real Rule #1: To play this game you must first set your viewing habit to chronological order! If your religious beliefs prevent you to do this, please go play somewhere else.

Rule #2: Post your favorite photo by the member who posted ahead of you.

Rule #3: To reserve the space, just type the words "1st choice" which then gives you all the time in the world to go and figure out what that favorite photo is. Just don't take forever. We'd like to see your choice before the end of time...

Rule #4: Stop fooking whining/bitching/etc and play. Or shut the fook up.


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 22, 2011)

I don't have a fook to shut.  :lmao:


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 22, 2011)

bentcountershaft said:


> I don't have a fook to shut.


 
Ok.

Fine.

Just play then.


----------



## Josh66 (May 22, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Hope you all don't mind if I try and help...
> 
> Rule #1: Don't talk about this thread. Just fooking post :lmao:
> 
> ...


 
Rule 5:  Don't forget to post a link to where your work can be found.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 22, 2011)

Ok. I'll start!










My Flickrer


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 23, 2011)

This thread would do better in the dumping ground.


----------



## Josh66 (May 23, 2011)

These kind of threads are usually in the gaming section...  I was going to post one of yours, but I figured I'd wait for someone else to jump in.


----------



## mishele (May 23, 2011)

This is my favorite photo of yours........I can't stop laughing!!!! I LOVE it!!!!


----------



## mishele (May 23, 2011)

Ok............Bitter actually took this one....
IMG_3719 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 23, 2011)

Mishele, you having a rough day?
You need to leave a link to your Flickr or portfolio site or whatever.


----------



## Josh66 (May 23, 2011)

^^^ You forgot to post a link to your stuff.  

Luckily, you're in my Flickr contacts, lol.

I like this one:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mish21/4539517294/

^^^ Mishele

I can't seem to get it to post the picture...


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 23, 2011)

Here is my favorite Josh.




IMG_0266 by J E, on Flickr

Please check out this gallery

Usagani Photography - Denver, CO | Favorites


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 23, 2011)

I was gonna play, but I can't post one of your fotos here.


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 23, 2011)

crap... right click protection..  FAIL.  Just put the link bitter


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 23, 2011)

Usagani Photography - Denver, CO | Random Photos


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 23, 2011)

Forgot your link bitter..


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 23, 2011)

^ :heart:

I figured you'd grab my link from a few posts ago. :greenpbl:


----------



## Capeesh (May 25, 2011)

Kwality thread BTW !


----------

